
Show HN: Foxr – Puppeteer-Like Selenium-Free Node.js API to Control Firefox - d-_-b
https://github.com/deepsweet/foxr
======
alixaxel
Is it truly headless?

~~~
d-_-b
yes [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/12/using-headless-mode-in-
fir...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/12/using-headless-mode-in-firefox/)

